# dr/mild dp only at night?



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anybody of you only have episodes at night?
before it was much extreme but now its better.

in day time i feel less mental and physical energy, also joy but i don't feel derealied and depersonalized

while at night i kinda feel distant, not having mental power and communication power like before, also kinda in my own fog
but it only happens at night...does anybody experience this?


----------



## Carson (Nov 4, 2011)

I get that a lot. In the past, I'd be like 90% normal during the day, especially if I was working, then the DP/DR would flare bad at night. I found that keeping busy even at night helps a lot, like video games or in my case, wheeling my motorcycle in the livingroom and working on it all night (insomniac).


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

I still get these episodes daily but ONLY at night....in daytime i feel almost myself. but at night everything changes....anybody experience the same thing? please reply if yes or no.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe it's a sleep thing, or do you drink caffeine in the morning or during the day?


----------

